# Newbie to the forum, but not a newbie to training (with pic)



## CaptainSensible (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi all,

Just signed up to the forum. First a very brief bit of background. I've been training for 8 years now. My body weight is a whisker over 13 stone and I'm 5ft 11. My training focus is core lifts (squats, deadlifts, chins, dips etc.) 3 times per week with some cardio to keep body fat down. Before anyone asks I have never taken any supplements other than protein shakes. :thumb:

Here's a shot of me from when I was in the States a couple of months ago (I was in Yosemite if anyone's interested). I hadn't trained for nearly three weeks plus had been eating lots of bad food so a little softer than normal but hopefully gives an idea of where I'm at. I'm the one on the left before anyone makes any sarcastic comments!








[/


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome aboard dude


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Welcome cpt, you've changed a bit


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

Your wife's a looker. What a lovely couple!! 

Only joshing!! welcome. I've just joined meself, and everyone so far has been reet nice!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

wel come


----------



## cooldude69 (Oct 24, 2008)

welcome fella


----------



## CaptainSensible (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome fellas


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

Hamster said:


> Welcome sexy


you never said that to me when i joined :confused1:


----------



## CaptainSensible (Nov 18, 2008)

Hamster said:


> Welcome sexy


Thanks sexy yourself. My, what a friendly forum! :wink:


----------



## CaptainSensible (Nov 18, 2008)

Hamster said:


> Having friends is good :wink:


Good for what exactly? :wink:


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Good arms dude, welcome.

Hamster, you make me lose a little faith in females.


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

welcome


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

Hamster said:


> Im sorry....welcome sexy :wink:


thanks hun..you in adult forum yet...is it as you expected ?


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

jonti1leg said:


> thanks hun..you in adult forum yet...is it as you expected ?


You're in there Cath :thumb:


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi & welcome to the forum! :thumb:


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

welcome to uk-m mate


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Hamster said:


> It is sh!te.


Blasphemy!!! Welcome mate


----------



## Digs (Nov 20, 2008)

how do mon!


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Hamster said:


> Why :crying:


crass, course, vulgar, general unlady like behaviour...I like ladies to behave like ladies.


----------



## legallyblonde32 (Dec 4, 2008)

lol im new too and i really only wanted some advice, but this is a bit like a pick up joint! me like hehe


----------

